# Audi R8



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I was asked to sort this out (owner also has R8 V10 on order!). The owner was unhappy when he picked it up, he had pointed out to the dealer all the swirls who said "give us an hour and we'll sort it"  They had used SRP to hide them and after it had been in for a software upgrade and been washed again by the dealer the original probem resurfaced, this time the dealer told the owner that he would have to wait a few months for the paint to settle :lol:

On arrival









After usual wash clay etc, time to inspect!


















































































Every single panel was pretty much as above, plus some etching from an unfriendly bird and a few deep scratches on the roof


























So on with the polishing, now it was bloody cold today here (temp barely got into double figures!) so i was expecting the Menz to be a bit temparemental but i was pleasantly surprised when it played ball, and all the was needed was 106FA on a yellow pad, with IP only being needed on the deeper scratches on the roof.

Some post polishing shots




























Area of roof scratches




































I was going to Zaino this but as the temp was so low i didn't fancy waiting a few hours for it to cure, so i went down the DG route, #601 PBA applied left to cure (under 10mins) then a cpl of layers of DG #111 CCP were applied, followed with a Z8 wipe down. Wheels were sealed with #601PBA & #105TPP, tyres dressed glass cleaned, zorsts polished job done!

No outdoor shots, owner had left with the keys! :wall:

















































































































































Cheers for looking

Bryan :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cracking!! Top Work!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

that is stunning bryan.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

fantastic correction and finish on an awesome car:thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Top work on a great car... Tho' i would be pretty peed off with the dealer for leting it go out in that state...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Work. These are lovely cars to work on.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb correction work, the paint was looking very sad before. You have removed the dealer installed paint damage and given the paint a superb gloss with great clarity to the clear coat. A top job :thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

what a dealer mess!!!great finished product bryan they are really growing on me now looks so much better without the silver centre section,love the engine shot through the boot............


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Superb Work. These are lovely cars to work on.


I have to say this is probably one of nicest cars to work on, no awkward fiddly bits, just nice flowing lines. A surprisingly small car as well


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

paint to settle!! haha knob

a massive improvment! you want to show the dealer the pics and mention the settling bit again!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

months!? im no expert but what lame excuse.

great turn around :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

visor said:


> months!? im no expert but what lame excuse.
> 
> great turn around :thumb:


Apparently its on page 92 of the "dealers guide to BSing customers" handbook


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Drool!! :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

On a side note does anyone have a pic or a link to whats under the bonnet? I don't mean the engine as thats clearly in the back, But what space is available up front for storage? Cheers Dave.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> On a side note does anyone have a pic or a link to whats under the bonnet? I don't mean the engine as thats clearly in the back, But what space is available up front for storage? Cheers Dave.


I have to go and see the owner on Tues, can get a shot of under the bonnet/boot if you like


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

superb correction chap:thumb:


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

stunning work,really want someone to ring up with one of these, dying to detail one.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Really nice correction work there. Spot on:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im shocked at how bad the paint was. Good correction mate. Did he go for a badge delete option?


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

fantastic looking r8


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Now thats how a properly pepared R8 should look like :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Bry


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

awesome mate, well done


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> Did he go for a badge delete option?


he did request it but they forgot to put it on the order  So dealer removed them and he is having them done in satin black


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Bryan and top stuff as always,

Lovely looking motor too.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice and some nasty paint from the stealer!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Top work there, owner will be delighted to see it returned to perfect.


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

great turn around there and how it should have been when he first picked it up!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very Very nice :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The swirls on that are enough to make me sick dam these dealers are getting bad.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Valetmagic said:


> The swirls on that are enough to make me sick dam these dealers are getting bad.


Supplying dealer uses a swirlomatic drive through wash for PDI's !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Supplying dealer uses a swirlomatic drive through wash for PDI's !


Thats just dam crazy:wall: :devil: :wall:


----------



## marbellapinky (Oct 17, 2007)

Surely Audi cant let that happen with the R8s

Im sickened, theres one in a dealer in town- might have a look at the condition of it (out of curiosity)


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

great work, cant belive what the dealer said!!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

It's a disgrace the condition that the Stealers will deliver cars in these days!! :doublesho If I was him I would have given the dealer the bill for that one like what one of Clark's customers done.

Superb finish now tho!!:thumb:


----------



## PD1981 (Nov 19, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Supplying dealer uses a swirlomatic drive through wash for PDI's !


Great work :thumb:

Hope the owner is going to bill the dealers :devil:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

what a state that car was!!! i would die if the dealer had given me that car in such a mess:devil: :devil: what is the world coming to if they swirlomatic a car as a p.d.i especially 1 worth so much:wall: IDIOTS


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

Stunning work. Lifting an old thread up I know but the standard of prep at some of the main dealers is getting really bad!
In the last week I have worked on 2 Audi R8's, one of which was brand new. When it was handed to me at the dealer the salesman said "easy shift for you there eh, it just needs a quick wax". Yes easy shift, 8 hours later it was looking how it should. 
He wanted to know more about why customers were demanding pro detailing on new cars - Right at this point the "valeter" next to us hung his filthy cloth on the edge of the skip whilst he moved a car, then picked it up again to wipe the rear quarter of an RS6.....I Didn't have to say anything.............


----------



## iam5p4m (Jul 3, 2008)

That looks strange being debadged


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Dealers do spout some **** don't they.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Blast from the past!

Quite amusing that everyone is jumping on the DG wagon now :lol:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, awesome car :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

that might be the best excuse for incompetence ive ever heard  hahaha

lovely finish!


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice Job :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Great car - lovely turnaround !


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

such an amazing car, I just cant believe the state of the paint before the correction, shocking dealers!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gotta love the R8s


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely work Bryan, shame you could get no outside pics. Stunning correction too


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Interesting with the De Badging.

Great job though.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

famoussas said:


> Interesting with the De Badging.
> 
> Great job though.


It wasn't debaged they were removed to be repainted in satin black


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

that is gorgeous


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

excellent, great correction! The paint looks dripping wet with superb reflections.:thumb:

Looks evil in black, surely the best colour to show the R8 off!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

some good work there :thumb: and isnt that a cool car :argie::argie:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Audi changed the game with the R8. End of...


----------



## hovy/// (Apr 21, 2009)

fan-bloody-tastic!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful car and great work by yourself :thumb:

It never ceases to amaze me how bad cars are allowed to leave the dealers, the don't have a clue do they? It's all about delivery of the car regardless of it's condition, be that body work or any mechanical problems


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning - absolutely stunning..! Fantastic correction work :thumb:


----------



## LCCoolH (May 18, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------

